# Pictures of Events



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2017)

So I consistently see notices of shows and swaps posted yet there is no follow up with pictures of any kind. When this happens it leads me to believe that nothing of interest happened at the event and is probably one I won't attend. I know this may not be true in many cases but if you are the one hosting or putting on the show you are doing yourself a disservice by not promoting the event with pictures of the activities or stuff that showed up. I know about 95% of the folks attending these events have a phone with camera capability so I'm not sure what the excuse/problem is here? Jus my 2c! V/r Shawn


----------



## ratrodzrcool (May 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> So I consistently see notices of shows and swaps posted yet there is no follow up with pictures of any kind. When this happens it leads me to believe that nothing of interest happened at the event and is probably one I won't attend. I know this may not be true in many cases but if you are the one hosting or putting on the show you are doing yourself a disservice by not promoting the event with pictures of the activities or stuff that showed up. I know about 95% of the folks attending these events have a phone with camera capability so I'm not sure what the excuse/problem is here? Jus my 2c! V/r Shawn



I know I've seen people post pics from Memory Lane and Ann Arbor [emoji106] 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2017)

I like to see pics; but sometimes I'm so distracted by bike stuff I lose my mind.
I think Shawn should go to every event posted... and take lots O' Pics.


----------



## ratrodzrcool (May 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> So I consistently see notices of shows and swaps posted yet there is no follow up with pictures of any kind. When this happens it leads me to believe that nothing of interest happened at the event and is probably one I won't attend. I know this may not be true in many cases but if you are the one hosting or putting on the show you are doing yourself a disservice by not promoting the event with pictures of the activities or stuff that showed up. I know about 95% of the folks attending these events have a phone with camera capability so I'm not sure what the excuse/problem is here? Jus my 2c! V/r Shawn



Look up on here  krate-mayhem lots of pics

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2017)

Yep I take lots of pics at MLC and AA every year (400+ this year!). Even just a few would be good. Not sure I've ever seen pics from Smoopys or Fairborn and didn't see any this year from NCVBA. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (May 9, 2017)

I agree, not only do photo's let others, who can't be there, know what's going on, it allows bikes & parts, that may not have sold at the show, to be sold to others that see them posted. It takes very little time to snap a few for posterity. This photo was taken several years ago by Dfa242, at an event,I love it.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2017)

I think Catfish sold a pair of fenders based on a pic I posted of MLC. I post pictures each night when I get back to the room and have numerous requests about bikes and parts. Unfortunately many of these are sold before I can check but sometimes it works out where someone gets a bike or part they would not have otherwise known about and a vendor gets a sale. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (May 9, 2017)

I usually post four or five pics of our rides and events, even though the camera in this phone sucks. At least the pics allow some insight to all of the hipe.


----------



## cyclingday (May 9, 2017)

I hear you, Shawn.
I think, 13 Modelo's were downed after I posted this picture of 39zeps righteous CWC Cervezatruck


----------



## slick (May 9, 2017)

It's hard to take photos of other bikes while pedaling your own bike in a huge group of riders........lol


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2017)

slick said:


> It's hard to take photos of other bikes while pedaling your own bike in a huge group of riders........lol




I've done it on the Coaster rides on both coasts! Plus you eventually stop somewhere. V/r Shawn


----------

